# Opinion of Toshiba laptops?



## OrionsByte (Aug 2, 2010)

So my laptop needs to be replaced (technically it's still under warranty for 2 more months but... well that's a long story), and my budget is limited.  

I use my laptop for a lot of different purposes, but most of them could be done on pretty much any system.  However, since I do a lot of photo editing, video editing, and gaming, I want something with fairly decent performance.  I also want to make sure it has a numeric keypad built-in (I use that thing a LOT for work), and it can't be any wider than 15.9" so it will fit in to my Lowepro CompuDaypack.

I've been looking at this one by Toshiba: Amazon.com: Toshiba Satellite L655D-S5067 LED TruBrite 15.6-Inch Laptop (Black): Computer &&#8230;

It's got a dual-core 2.3gHz AMD chip and an ATI 5145 graphics card with 512mb dedicated memory - I think from a performance standpoint this should be fine (it's better than my current one, at any rate) and the only thing I don't really like about it is the relatively small max resolution (1366x768 as opposed to my current laptop's 1920x1200).

The thing is, I really don't know how Toshiba stacks up against other companies when it comes to the quality of their laptops.  Reviews are one thing, but hearing it from a community you trust and who use their computers for similar tasks is always a plus. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 2, 2010)

Did you take a look at this one?


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-Satellite-L505-GS5037-TruBrite-15-6-Inch/dp/B0030INLSW/ref=pd_sim_dbs_pc_1]Amazon.com: Toshiba Satellite L505-GS5037 TruBrite 15.6-Inch Laptop (Black): Computer & Accessories[/ame]


----------



## OrionsByte (Aug 2, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Did you take a look at this one?
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Toshiba Satellite L505-GS5037 TruBrite 15.6-Inch Laptop (Black): Computer & Accessories



Yeah, but it's got Intel graphics, which is no good for gaming.


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 2, 2010)

OrionsByte said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > Did you take a look at this one?
> ...


 

Gaming, gaming...stick to photography. :mrgreen:


----------



## williambarry (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a Toshiba for nearly a year. Best laptop I have ever owned. I sold it to be able to pay some bills as I still have my main computer. I caught a good deal on a "exclusive" model at best buy, it was a 1500 dollar computer on sale for 800 and at the register the lady counted the money back wrong. I walked in with 1000 and walked out with a new computer and 300 dollars. I would recommend waiting towards the end of August, as a lot of places will slash prices on some of the computers so students will buy more.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice hinges on Toshiba laptops.


----------



## williambarry (Aug 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Very nice hinges on Toshiba laptops.




Derrel: I can't tell if you are being sarcastic here. The only complaint I ever had with my Toshiba was that the hinges on it were noisy. Never broke or anything even though I was hard on my A505. 



I really liked the backlit keyboard and having the 10 key built in. Once  you figure out how to set all of the keys over there to do different  things in PS or games it becomes really hard to get on someone elses laptop.


----------



## user3977 (Aug 2, 2010)

they make a great sturdy laptop. my wife has had hers for 2.5 years of nursing school. only problem with them is the OS. cant seem to keep win 7 running good on it. might just try to find a copy of xp and get it going better for her. to much hassle to make it a mac clone. or i will get a mbp and give her my macbook


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a Toshiba Satellite (A215-S6816) - Never had any real problems with it. Photograph editing and I play warcraft on it. It's definitely not a gaming machine (gets REALLY hot if I don't use a cooler under it), but it does what it does. It dosn't slow down or get bogged or anything.

If I were to get a new laptop, I wouldn't mind getting a Toshiba again - but I might invest a few more dollars for more gaming friendly options.


----------



## OrionsByte (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I decided to go ahead and get the one I linked to, and so far I'm pretty happy with it.  The resolution is lower than my previous one which makes editing photos a bit more of a pain but I'll learn to work with it.


----------



## FemFugler (Aug 5, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> I have a Toshiba Satellite (A215-S6816) - Never had any real problems with it. Photograph editing and I play warcraft on it. It's definitely not a gaming machine (gets REALLY hot if I don't use a cooler under it), but it does what it does. It dosn't slow down or get bogged or anything.
> 
> If I were to get a new laptop, I wouldn't mind getting a Toshiba again - but I might invest a few more dollars for more gaming friendly options.



Most laptops get hot underneath. Make sure your not leaving it on something soft like a bed where the air gets trapped underneath it's also a fire hazard according to my mother. Apparently some house caught on fire because someone left their computer on a soft surface. Anyway back to the point, make sure if you do leave it on something soft put a book underneath it to lift it up a bit or put it on your lap or just use a cooling pad... But ya currently im using my dad's old Dell and it overheats, and my HP which is only about 2 years old also gets hot.


----------



## Morpheuss (Aug 10, 2010)

I love my toshiba laptop. I had an hp laptop and that thing craped out on me... i had a compaq laptop thinking it would be good because its not an hp... and after i bought it i found out that hp owns compaq and that the usb ports have craped out on me... i plug something into them and it does absolutely nothing and it says the usb ports are woking perfectly... but I bought a toshiba tb305 just a mini one and it works beautifully from now on any laptop I buy it will be toshiba


----------



## jemima.harris (Aug 11, 2010)

Toshiba is currently one of Japan's most respected electronics companies. I have not used toshiba laptops but my friend have this and he told that it is very good in use.


----------

